# What do you think of my new LOGO?



## Elite Property Services (Oct 28, 2008)

I think it turned out good.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

looks like an outhouse on a tongue


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

or an ass..........................









J/K though......looks good


----------



## new9horizon (Oct 18, 2010)

Elite Property Services;1086868 said:


> I think it turned out good.


According to me logo should be unique and as per the requirement of business. Your Logo design is good. The color combination makes the logo well designed. Logo design is sophisticated.


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

THEGOLDPRO;1086869 said:


> looks like an outhouse on a tongue


lol, that is hilarious. But seriously, the logo is well done. Did you do it yourself?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

got-h2o;1086877 said:


> or an ass..........................
> 
> J/K though......looks good


:laughing: My first thought was...That looks like someone sh!tting a house.

Sorry... It's a nice logo.


----------



## snowman6 (Nov 15, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## msu1510 (Jan 25, 2010)

it looks good


----------



## Elite Property Services (Oct 28, 2008)

Advantage;1090719 said:


> lol, that is hilarious. But seriously, the logo is well done. Did you do it yourself?


No, I had The Logo Co. design it for me. They have done some other things for me before and I am always happy. Fast turn around, great customer service, and reasonable prices.


----------



## yamahatim (Feb 15, 2010)

What did they charge you for the logo? What format is it in?


----------



## Elite Property Services (Oct 28, 2008)

I can't remember exactly I would have to look it up but I think it was around $150. 5 Designs, Unlimited revisions, They give you 5 different formats


----------

